
“Schrödinger's Bacterium” Could Be a Quantum Biology Milestone - chablent
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/schroedingers-bacterium-could-be-a-quantum-biology-milestone/
======
gus_massa
Being very very optimistic, they entangled a molecule in a bacteria with the
light in the cavity. I think this is essentially at the same level of the
quantum effects in the chlorophyll. They are very far away of entangling a
whole bacteria.

